# Having a go on a technique



## Shicomm (Mar 16, 2009)

_"Just show a technique !"_

Well , i had a try and this is what it looked like  

[yt]y-du7YHe828[/yt]


----------



## Thesemindz (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting that man! That was a really interesting approach I hadn't previously considered. I'll definitely be playing with this with my buddies this weekend.

It takes a lot of courage to post videos on the net, thanks for being one of the guys brave enough to do so. I hope you get a lot of feedback on this video.


-Rob


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice video we do the same but go right into a armbar. 
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 17, 2009)

Cool! There is room for an elbow to the face before that takedown.
Sean


----------

